# New budgie green poop



## Carlyfulford1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Hey everyone,
I’m worried about my budgie maybe being sick? 
since I got him and brought him home he has always seemed to have quite a dirty vent and stains around it. I read that this mag be normal when getting used to a new environment so I just monitored him. This morning I noticed clumps of poop on him vent so I cleared some out with warm water and cotton. Not long after, this was one of the poops he produced (the bright green one). I also think the urates look a little off white in comparison to the other poos. Any advice? 
Thank you,
Carly
































I have attached some photos of his vent here


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This is not normal and your bird may have some type of GI tract infection, it would be best to have that evaluated by an avian vet they can test the droppings to see if there is an infection of any type or parasite that may be causing it and give you medication to clear it up. Since this has been the condition for more than just a day or two it is best not to wait any longer because as you can see it is not resolving on its own. Pasting of the Vent


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody 100%
Please let us know what the vet says and update us on your budgie's condition.
Best wishes*


----------



## Carlyfulford1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Hey everyone, 

thank you for all your advice! As I have only had him 1 week and I couldn’t afford the vet bills after Christmas time, I took him back to the bird breeder that I got him from. She gave him a single treatment anti-pesticide that was supposed to kill any foreign bodies inside or outside the birds body. She kept him overnight in a hospital cage and had him eating seed mixed with dry hand rearing formula. He perked right back up overnight and poos started getting some shape and colour to them. I have since brought him home and he is doing great! I’ve attached a photo of a happy little milo after a bath during the sweaty Aussie summer heat.
Thank you all again!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It was nice that the breeder was so knowledgable and willing to help you and little Milo out! I'm glad he's doing better  What a cutie!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Milo is precious! I'm so glad to hear he's doing well now!*


----------

